# Anyone Ever Use Naval Jelly For Deep Rust?



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey there. I know it sounds odd, but has anyone ever used this product? Essentially, it's phosphoric acid and I'm hoping it will eat up the deeply pitted rust on my Hardbody that the grinder can't get.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Body or frame? Theres a big difference between the two!


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

On the body. I'd probably sandblast any serious rust on the frame.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

never put acid in ur navel...


----------



## RobXEV6 (Nov 3, 2009)

I used POR-15 on my frame last year and so far it looks good and is holding up great. (OK, maybe that's not a long term test). It flows out way better than you would expect, so brushing it on works fine -- looks like baked enamel. The smooth coating makes it much easier to get sticky clay mud off the frame too. If you do use it, make sure you ventilate the area unless you like huffing xylene. Only drawback is that it's pricey.

-Rob


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Rob. Would give POR 15 a try, but I don't think I can get it locally. Starting to think it might be available on-line only.

Gonna' call a couple more automotive supply shops and see if they stock it...or can get it.


----------



## RobXEV6 (Nov 3, 2009)

Pretty sure you're right. I think I ordered it online from Eastwood.


----------



## twilsey (Dec 17, 2009)

you can also try OSPHO, the shipping industry uses this stuff on the decks before painting, works good, you can pick it up at ACE Hardware and it's inexpensive. It's also thin so it penetrates hard to reach spots.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

how has it worked out grug ???


----------

